

Bloom Energy Press Conference - maheshs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gJu53AaNmE

======
nazgulnarsil
what's been bugging me about the whole bloom box thing is how heavy on the
"we're visionaries!" stuff and light on the technical details they've been.
shut up and execute. if your product really does have a great ROI you don't
need the reams of marketing. energy isn't like consumer electronics.

